
Show HN: Shelfie-Get free and discounted Ebooks of your print books - kamilszybalski
http://Shelfie.com
======
kamilszybalski
Our app allows readers to get the ebook versions of the books they own either
for free or at a deep discount, discover new reads and keep an instant digital
inventory of their shelves; we also recently launched a Goodreads integration.

Readers simply take a picture of their bookshelves (Shelfie) and we do the
rest. We have signed over 450 publishers (including 2 of the big 5) to bring
over 100,000 titles to users.

Would love feedback from the community.

